# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  سؤال عن شعب الايمان للبيهقي

## زين العابدين الأثري

سؤال عن شعب الايمان للبيهقي 




السلام عليكم : هل كتاب شعب الايمان للبيهقي رحمه الله هو نفسه كتاب الجامع لشعب الايمان ,,, وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته /
نعم أخي الفاضل كتاب ((شعب الإيمان)) للبيهقي هو نفسه كتاب ((الجامع لشعب الإيمان)) للبيهقي.
طبع بالعنوان الأول بتحقيق سعيد بسيوني زغلول بدار الكتب العلمية، وهي طبعة سقيمة للغاية كشأن أغلب طبعات دار الكتب العلمية.
وطبع بالاسم الثاني ((الجامع لشعب الإيمان)) في الدار السلفية بالهند / بتحقيق الدكتور عبد العلي عبد الحميد حامد في عشرين مجلدًا.
ثم أعادت مكتبة الرشد بالرياض صف وطباعة نسخة الهند بتحقيق الدكتور عبد العلي بلا زيادة ولا نقصان ، والاختلاف بينهما فقط في الصف ، وخرجت تلك الطبعة في 13 مجلدًا بالإضافة إلى مجلد كبير للفهارس ، وتلك الفارس لم تكن في طبعة الهند ، ومنه نسخة على المكتبة الوقفية.
وقال الدكتور عبد العلي في مقدمة تحقيقه (1/65/ طبعة الهند) : (( وقد ورد ذكر هذا الكتاب في مؤلفات البيهقي ، وقد اختصر القدماء اسمه فقالوا : ((شعب الإيمان)) . وجاء في منتخب سياق نيسابور : ((الجامع لشعب الإيمان)). أما المتأخرون فذكروه باسمه الكامل : ((الجامع المصنف لشعب الإيمان)) والبيهقي نفسه أشار إليه باسم الجامع )).
ثم أحال في الحاشية على كتاب الاعتقاد وكتاب الزهد كليهما للبيهقي . والله أعلم .

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

شكر الله لك اهتمامك بالموضوع وهذا ان دل فهو يدل على حرص المشرفين على الارتقاء بالمنتدى وحبهم للخير لأهله .


جزاك الله خير ,

----------


## ماجد المبارك

قال علي الفضلي في تعليقه:
وتلك الفهارس لم تكن في طبعة الهند.
لعلك لست مطلعًا على الكتب وطبعاتها، وآمل أن لا تجزم في شيء، وقل مثلاً لم أطلع على فهارسه، وإن الطبعة الهندية التي تتكلم عنها، فإن لها فهارس في أربع مجلدات.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> قال علي الفضلي في تعليقه:
> وتلك الفهارس لم تكن في طبعة الهند.
> لعلك لست مطلعًا على الكتب وطبعاتها، وآمل أن لا تجزم في شيء، وقل مثلاً لم أطلع على فهارسه، وإن الطبعة الهندية التي تتكلم عنها، فإن لها فهارس في أربع مجلدات.


جزاك الله خيرًا .
ولعل عذري أن الكتاب طبع على فترات ، وقد حصلت الكتاب كاملا في عشرين مجلدًا لكن لم أطلع على الفهارس ، فاغفر لأخيك جهله .
ملحوظة / أنا لست علي الفضلي ومعرفي هو اسمي الحقيقي ، والأخ علي الفضلي من الأعضاء في المجلس هنا ، بارك الله فيك .

----------


## ماجد المبارك

وقد حقق الكتاب أيضًا في عدة رسائل علمية في الجامعات السعودية، وطبع منها:
(ثلاث شعب من شعب الإيمان) دراسة وتحقيق: عبد الإله بن سلمان بن سالم الأحمدي، وطبع عام 1413هـ، بدار طيبة بالرياض، في مجلدين، وهي من: (شعبة الخوف، إلى: شعبة التوكل).

----------


## البشير الزيتوني

هل من الممكن تصوير الأجزاء العشرين للطبعة الهندية ؟

----------

